# Eagle Fishmark 240



## Bodo (27. November 2006)

Hallo, kennt jemand das Fishmark 240 und kann mir was zu diesem Gerät sagen? (Wie tief lotet das Teil, wieviel Watt hat es , usw)
Konnte nur Infos zu dem 320 finden, das 240 ist wohl nicht mehr auf dem Markt.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Pilkman (27. November 2006)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 240*

Hi,

ist richtig, das Fish Mark 240 ist ein Auslaufgerät.

Die wesentlichen Eckdaten sind:


1.500 Watt Spitzensendeleistung
240 Bildpunkte vertikal & horizontal

Der Hersteller Eagle gibt für gleichstarke Echolote eine Tiefenlotung bis 240 Meter an, unter realen Umständen würde ich davon aber gut ein Drittel abziehen. Bei einem starken Anteil von Schwebstoffen, Strömungen und anderen Störfaktoren kann evtl. schon bei 100-120 Metern Schluß mit einer Signalauswertung sein.

Eine englische Gebrauchsanweisung für das Gerät findest Du hier... #h

http://www.eaglesonar.com/Downloads/Manuals/Files/fishmark240_0135-52_102401.pdf


----------



## Bodo (28. November 2006)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 240*

Vielen Dank Pilkman,
weisst du evtl auch was das Teil neu gekostet hat?
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Pilkman (28. November 2006)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 240*



Bodo schrieb:


> ... weisst du evtl auch was das Teil neu gekostet hat? ...



Wenn die Geräte frisch auf den Markt geworfen wurden, konnte man eigentlich meist von einem Kaufpreis um die 300 Euro ausgehen. Das war bereits mit dem Vorgänger Fish Mark 160 so und auch die Nachfolger haben sich meist an diesem Preis orientiert.

Trotzdem sollte das für einen Gebrauchtpreis nicht mehr die Rolle spielen, sprich mehr als 130 -max. 150 Euro sollte man für ein top erhaltenes Fish Mark 240 eigentlich nicht hinlegen. Ein kräftigeres, aber mit der indentischen Auflösung arbeitendes Lowrance X-85 bekommt man immerhin auch meist schon für diesen Preis.


----------



## barbenking (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 240*

Morgen!
Hat vielleicht wer das  EAGLE Fishfinder Fish Easy 240  in Verwendung, würde eine deutsche Betriebsanleitung suchen.
Danke michl


----------



## frankdrf (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 240*

bekomme ich in den nächsten 2 wochen habe mir ein gebrauchtes gerkauft, melde
mich dann

gruß frankdrf


----------



## bixitom (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eagle Fishmark 240*

Ich besitze ein Eagle Fishmark 240. Leider fehlen bei meiner 
deutschen Betriebsanleitung die Seiten 15,16,17,18.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke bixitom.


----------

